# Today's Turning's



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

This thread is for, well the days turnings. And what ever else may help, inspire or explain any of the various parts of turning, or anything related to other turners. 

I don't see the need for any major rules or guidelines, just give a brief explaination and many pictures!:yes:

Feel free to ask questions and get sidetracked! Maybe we'll all learn something.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll go first.

Ive been working on this for a few days now. It's made of cherry and walnut with a African Mahogany for the center piece on the lid. It's a Christmas present for my girlfriends grandmother. 

The finish is 3 coats of BLO and a light coat of Paste Wax over the top and hand buffed.

Edit: I did'nt want to make a handle so I'll be looking around for a nice brass or glass knob to mount on the lid.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A recent turning sent to my brother in the UK.

A wood vase with a glass insert. This picture was without the glass insert.

A lamination of english oak, then jatoba (Brazilian cherry) and US cherry in the middle.









I have another design almost ready for the pictures after the final coat of finish is applied.

The piece after being received in the UK, put to good use the same day.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> A recent turning sent to my brother in the UK. A wood vase with a glass insert. This picture was without the glass insert. A lamination of english oak, then jatoba (Brazilian cherry) and US cherry in the middle. I have another design almost ready for the pictures after the final coat of finish is applied. The piece after being received in the UK, put to good use the same day.


Did you just drill out the center? 

Where do you get your glass inserts from? I'd like to try this


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> Did you just drill out the center?
> 
> Where do you get your glass inserts from? I'd like to try this


You are now showing you did not read my build thread from a few months back. :icon_smile:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/making-flower-vase-52041/


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> You are now showing you did not read my build thread from a few months back. :icon_smile: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/making-flower-vase-52041/


Thanks!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

been real busy in the shop last couple days, filling orders from my website and just orders localy, 

here is a set of handles that will be a kabob skewer set, two tone walnut and cherry with polished copper ferrels..


and a new set of handles i turned for my mini carbide set. this is indian rosewood with some bug activity, sanded and finished with friction polish and paste wax.:yes:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't get much done today. Cleaned up and planned out my dust collection lines I will be running soon. 

I did play around at making a table leg from a pallet runner. It's a nice piece of red oak.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I didn't get much done today. Cleaned up and planned out my dust collection lines I will be running soon.
> 
> I did play around at making a table leg from a pallet runner. It's a nice piece of red oak.


Nice bit of playing around. 

To keep your thread going, some pieces from last week. Taking advantage of a recent beading tool purchase.

The latest completed vase. Another one on the lathe.

Mahogany (not sure the species) and curly maple.









A couple of pizza cutters using Woodcraft kits.

Walnut and curly maple.









Jatoba (Brazilian cherry) and curly maple.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice bit of playing around. To keep your thread going, some pieces from last week. Taking advantage of a recent beading tool purchase. The latest completed vase. Another one on the lathe. Mahogany (not sure the species) and curly maple. A couple of pizza cutters using Woodcraft kits. Walnut and curly maple. Jatoba (Brazilian cherry) and curly maple.


Very nice! I love the look of the curly maple.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> Very nice! I love the look of the curly maple.


Can you tell that I am also partial to the figure of curly maple.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Not today's but here is the biggest bowl I have done which isn't big since I use a mini lathe. Bradford pear I did for a trade.




























Plus a couple of calls. First two pics are a cherry burl duck call. Last is an Osage Orange deer call.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking pieces. :thumbsup:

I have a spindle blank of pear. I turned a piece round, but then put it aside. I like the way it looks after being finished. I need to do something with my piece.

I love the cherry burl.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I never thought about Bradford being worth anything but it has some very cool curl and a bit of color to it. That piece was based on an ancient piece of pottery. 

The burl was from a tree I cut maybe 3 years ago and let it dry in the shop. I cut billets but this is the only piece I have turned from it. Really pretty stuff.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Those duck calls are sweet! I'd like to make a few of them but I can't find any inserts for sale in the UK...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a few Dymondwood stoppers I turned last week for a holiday bazaar tomorrow. Finish is Doctors Woodshop pen finish.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Jimbo. said:


> Those duck calls are sweet! I'd like to make a few of them but I can't find any inserts for sale in the UK...


You can make your own inserts. You would need to find some thin mylar and some thin cork to hold it in place. But there must be a supplier that would send you some.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

My days work.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice work Jack.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

knika said:


> My days work.


Those are really nice! 

I like the bird house designs. I'm sure the wives will be buying those up pretty fast!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Here's a few Dymondwood stoppers I turned last week for a holiday bazaar tomorrow. Finish is Doctors Woodshop pen finish.


Where did you get those blanks? I've seen them at the local Rockler but never bought them. How do they turn?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

BigJoe, these are Dymondwood blanks and I believe that Woodcraft sells Colorwood or Spectraply. I prefer Dymondwood as it is a lot harder/denser than the others and polishes up nicer. Because it is so dense you sharpen more often, but I think the final results are worth it. I buy it here: http://rrpwhite.com/dymondwood/


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Today's work: 3 cherry burl on chrome navigator pens. Shout out to PSDkevin, it's the last of the cherry I got from him. This stuff turned great!


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I really need a decent camera.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

clpead said:


> I really need a decent camera.


Your pictures look decent to me, as do the pens.

I love the grain on the cherry. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I had a fairly good day in the shop. Other than making a bone head mistake today went well. 

I've had this cherry and red oak segmented bowl glued up and sitting on a shelf for a while now. I decided to turn it today using the old center mark on the bottom. I didn't check to make sure it was still the center. As you might have guessed,
It wasn't. I cut threw the side in a few spots before calling it quits. 

On a better note, I finished up some wiring I've been putzing around with for the last few days. So all in all I'm happy


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Kinda got that HALLOWEEN look! Gives it CHARACTOR!


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

did this one the other day... That's one of the big pluses about turning outrageously punky wood... There's not tension left in the stuff. Turned it down to about 1/4 inch let it sit for a day and then re turned it... This is some spalted river birch... Reminded me a lot of silver maple in terms of the wood color, types of fungi it attracts and the over all way it turns. Bad side of wood this punky is it makes the fuzzy end of 12 inches into a freakin nightmare.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Coincidence? Bond just posted, and I just finished up these little tea-light holders made from a piece of flame box elder I got from him ages ago. Finished with Minwax water-based polyacrylic.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

bunch of nice turning in here
wish i had time right now but to busy remodeling :furious:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice duncan! Man I remember that log better than any one since. It was the first time I had ever seen FBE in the flesh and I was just going bonkers telling everyone I met and showing them pictures. glad you got some use out of it man... I learned the lesson of anchor sealing that go round... Like the tea holders happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

bond3737 said:


> Nice duncan! Man I remember that log better than any one since. It was the first time I had ever seen FBE in the flesh and I was just going bonkers telling everyone I met and showing them pictures. glad you got some use out of it man... I learned the lesson of anchor sealing that go round... Like the tea holders happy turnin,
> Bond


And when I opened the box you sent me, it was the first time I ever saw it too :thumbsup: 

In a way it was better that it checked and split -- sure, I'd've been able to make slightly bigger bowl, but I wouldn't have had these pieces left over.

Are the pens I made from it still working the way they should?

Thanks again!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't had much turning time as I would like lately. So not much to show. 

Here's a maple bowl for my girl friends make up shelf. About 6"x3". Finished with polyurethane.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Some real nice turnings here. I cannot wait to get back on my lathe but I have to finish a hutch for my DIL.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A piece which was completed earlier, but only passed onto the recipient today. The latest wood vase. This uses a glass insert which is not shown.

A lamination of jatoba (Brazilian cherry) then hard maple and canarywood for the middle. The pictures do not show the wonderful colours and hues in the canarywood. Yellows, red, tan, etc.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys! The first bowl you see was finished today the second one was finished a couple days before that. Both are black walnut. The last picture is them sitting out for size reference. The second one is 14 1/2 around and 8 high. Second one is about 12 1/2 around by 6 high. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Hi guys! The first bowl you see was finished today the second one was finished a couple days before that. Both are black walnut. The last picture is them sitting out for size reference. The second one is 14 1/2 around and 8 high. Second one is about 12 1/2 around by 6 high. Let me know what you think!


I think these should never see the light of day. Send them over to me and I can put them in a nice dark place for you. 

Just pulling your leg. Well done. I appreciate the challenges of big and deep. You did very well. Very nice looking bowls. :thumbsup:

Lovely grain in the wood.


----------



## TonyM (Nov 12, 2013)

*Nice!*

tnx for sharing. 
TonyM


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> I think these should never see the light of day. Send them over to me and I can put them in a nice dark place for you.  Just pulling your leg. Well done. I appreciate the challenges of big and deep. You did very well. Very nice looking bowls. :thumbsup: Lovely grain in the wood.


Thanks Dave I agree.... They need to be put in a dark place. Maybe even set on fire. Hahahaha 

Thank you! Getting the shape to flow nice with something that big is hard to do. There were times when I turned off the lathe and just stood and looked at the bowl trying to figure out what to do with it lol. Thank you once again! I am very please with the way they came out. I still have 4 more from those logs I picked up. Not sure if you remember those or not.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice work man....


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Finished up a natural edge silver maple( I think) bowl. I think the grain in this load of logs is amazing. Even though most of it had been split into firewood I've saved quite a bit.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Todays turning is Chinese Elm that I got from Sawdust Factory.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

knika said:


> Todays turning is Chinese Elm that I got from Sawdust Factory.


Very nice! 

I've never turned elm. Maybe sawdust should send me a few blanks !


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

Cherry bowl from a downed tree on our farm. The tree had been down for five years. Most all of the bark and sap wood had decayed. Even after all that the wood is still not full seasoned and the bowls warp slightly after a day or so.


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Love that silver maple. Of course, I love just about all live edge pieces. Every time we get a stiff breeze here(downtown Louisville, KY), a big silver falls on some poor fool's car. Guess I better get a new chainsaw.


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

Finished a duck call today. Cocobolo and Bocote with poplar strip. CA finish.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

tcarter76 said:


> Finished a duck call today. Cocobolo and Bocote with poplar strip. CA finish.


Now that's cool! Do you sell them?


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> Now that's cool! Do you sell them?


Thanks. I'm going to start. I've had several people ask to buy one.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

the only thing i dont like here is its hard to comment and like everyones work
its all well done guys:yes::yes:
love the duck call btw:thumbsup:


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> the only thing i dont like here is its hard to comment and like everyones work
> its all well done guys:yes::yes:
> love the duck call btw:thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Now that is a great looking call, really like the laminated sections:thumbsup: What insert did you use?


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bob Willing said:


> Now that is a great looking call, really like the laminated sections:thumbsup: What insert did you use?


JC Series 100 Duck Double Mylar Reed


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is the mate. Wood duck call.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Bowl finished today. Another walnut... Beaded rim. It is also quite big let me know what y'all think


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice bowl, very well done. :thumbsup:

The walnut grain is as nice as the other bowl. I like the beaded rim touch. :smile:

Both bowls came out very well.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice bowls


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Some better pictures of all three. That I've done from those huge walnut logs. Last picture has an older walnut bowl for size reference


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> Some better pictures of all three. That I've done from those huge walnut logs. Last picture has an older walnut bowl for size reference


These look fabulous -- well done :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

tcarter76 said:


> Here is the mate. Wood duck call.


I'm not a hunter, but these look great to me, both finish and style.

Do you plan to sell them as a matched pair? They really belong together :thumbsup:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> These look fabulous -- well done :thumbsup:


Thank you!!!!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here what I did today. 

Little cherry candy dish and plate to put it on. Around 6"x2" tall. 


I also tried to make a small decorative column I guess using a paper joint to split it in half. I know it's not a very good design but it's only for practice


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Turned some sample legs for a series of small triangular tables I'll be making for a friend. Checking different diameters/tapers to see what looks best. All are 16" tall.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll take your rejects Steve. LOL I can't find your emaill address. Please send it to me.

Jack


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Two platters: one walnut and one jatoba both with mineral oil.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

A couple of small bowls I made as part of a trade deal (wood for turnings) ... the square one is walnut, the round one is end-grain flame boxelder.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Also did this platinum European pen in oak burl. This piece of wood really looks neat.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

clpead said:


> Also did this platinum European pen in oak burl. This piece of wood really looks neat.


Mmmm ... love this pen ... :thumbsup:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

That square bowl is very unique. Was it done from a live edge slab?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

clpead said:


> That square bowl is very unique. Was it done from a live edge slab?


It's just a regular section of tree-trunk -- I simply skipped cutting the blank round on a bandsaw, and left that slice of wood out to the bark.

(In other words, I started with a semi-cylinder like in this drawing, the square flat surface of the cut becomes the top of the bowl.)


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*S & P Mills*

Birdseye maple with purple heart Celtic knot.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bob Willing said:


> Birdseye maple with purple heart Celtic knot.


Nice work, Bob -- the knots are a great added touch :thumbsup:


----------



## jomarra (Nov 7, 2012)

*Maple Ambrosia*

Just took it off the lathe, I think Danish Oil and satin poly. What do you think?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jomarra said:


> Just took it off the lathe, I think Danish Oil and satin poly. What do you think?


Have you tried wiping it with mineral spirits? It gives a decent idea of how it would look oiled, but then evaporates off. (Water does the same kind of thing, but raises the grain so you end up having to sand it again.)

If the wood itself isn't real exciting, I'd be inclined to go for gloss.


----------

